# limitations of IPv4



## NASREEN (Mar 28, 2009)

i have read that the limitations of IPv4 include:
1>mobility
2>multihoming
3>multicasting
4>difficulty in renumbering address
5>QoS


could you please explain each of the points in detail as to how come they act as limitations?


----------



## bilbus (Aug 29, 2006)

do your own damn homework damn.

Somone ban this guy.


----------



## _McGoo_ (Apr 12, 2009)

NASREEN said:


> i have read that the limitations of IPv4 include:
> 1>mobility
> 2>multihoming
> 3>multicasting
> ...


Nope, not really.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

From the Tech Support Forum Rules & Conduct



> EDUCATIONAL ASSISTANCE
> 
> While we are happy to promote the education of users, we feel it is inappropriate to circumvent the learning process by directly assisting with assignments and projects of an educational nature. Direct answers to school or college assignments are not allowed and will not be given. However, if a user is having trouble comprehending a certain topic, the members and staff at TSF will be happy to provide assistance with understanding the topic.


----------

